
Show HN: HakiTo, Perfect App for Dog Owners - danifeld
http://www.haki.to
======
danifeld
Hi all,

HakiTo, the dog lovers app, completely revolutionizes how you manage your
dog's health and wellness—all in a fun and engaging way to help ensure that
with your busy schedule, all responsibilities to your pooch are taken care of.

Besides the obvious — reminders and tracking for scheduled mealtimes,
playtime, health check-ups etc. — HakiTo provides training tutorials from
experts so when you ask your dog to sit, give you the paw, or not pee on the
floor—you worry no more.

Looking forward to your feedback and at the end of this month we have a
limited beta testing, so if you want to be part of it register on the form on
our website.

